# Ricky Davis 6th Man Award Watch



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Red Auerbach has widely been credited with developing the sixth man role in basketball. His thinking was that if you take one of your top scorers and bring him off the bench, he'll be matched up with one of the opponents' weaker players when he enters the game.
> 
> Auerbach brought sixth men to the Celtics such as John Havlicek, Kevin McHale, Bill Walton and the first sixth man Frank Ramsey, which only makes it fitting that the 2004-05 Celtics have returned to their sixth man roots with one of the league's best, Ricky Davis.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/celtics/roster/RickyEmbraces_20050314.html
 
 <table style="border: 1px solid rgb(1, 74, 1);" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="200"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Celtics Sixth Man Of The Year Award Winners**</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">1983-84 Kevin McHale</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff">1984-85 Kevin McHale</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">1985-86 Bill Walton</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff">_*Award Originated in 1982-83_</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table bgcolor="#00611b" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="200"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Top NBA Bench Players*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*Player*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*PPG*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">*FG%*</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">*Davis - Boston*</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">15.7</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">46.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff">Stackhouse - Dallas</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">15.6</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">41.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">Gordon- Chicago</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">14.7</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">43.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff">Turkoglu - Orlando</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">14.3</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">42.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">Bell - Utah</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">12.5</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#e5e5e5">45.7</td></tr></tbody> </table>
This thread wil monitor Ricky Davis' performances in the remaining regular season games as he tries to win the 6th Man Award.* It will be updated every game.

Game 73:

* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">41</td><td align="center">8-20</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">8-10</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">27</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 74:*

 <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">30</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">13</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 75:

* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">35</td><td align="center">10-16</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">27</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Game 76:

* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">4-13</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">14</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Game 77:

* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">33</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">9-9</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">15</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 78:

* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">42</td><td align="center">7-16</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">17</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 79:*

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">
</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>38</td><td>7-16</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 80:

*<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">5-15</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">13</td></tr></tbody> </table>
*Game 81:*

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PTS*</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">6-16</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">15</td></tr></tbody> </table>
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">*BENCH*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*M*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*3FG*</td><td class="bg1" align="center">*FT*</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">*OR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TR*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*A*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*TO*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*STL*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*BLK*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">*PF*</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

If ricky can score another good 15+ ppg he'll definatly get it :yes:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

6th Man Award Poll on NBA General. Show your support for Ricky Davis.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

philly game just ended Ricky had 27 points and 5 rebounds... yet the celts still couldnt pull of a win


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky did everything he could. He was even guarding AI on D.
Great game by Ricky too bad it's overshadowed by a loss.


----------



## miked (Apr 4, 2005)

rickys one of the best in the league he definitley should get 6th man


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis had an "off" night, tonight, but he still contributed. He relied too much on his outside jumper and didn't take it to the hoop as much as I'd like to see. Making up for his poor shooting, was his assists (7), good defense (2 steals), and rebounding (4).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky helps himself tonight.

27 points, 10-16, 5-6 from FT's, 5 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ricky is going to win this award hands down, the only other legit candidate is Ben Gordon and I don't see them giving it to the rookie who doesn't play defense...Gordon is good but Ricky is THE MAN this season


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis played decently today. He had some shooting woes, but still contributed (even if it didn't matter as the Nets rout the Celtics).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

In my opinion, Ricky played horribly tonight (although the stats do not show it). He had so many turnovers during key possessions. He had a couple of big shots, though and he was perfect from the chairty stripe.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

He just need like on 30 point game to win it in my opinion


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis with another good game tonight. A couple of big threes to go along with smart basketball (passing to the right teammates). Ricky also played excellent defense, even though Redd was on fire.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

16, 6 and 3.

No those aren't the lottery numbers, those are Ricky's for the Game vs the Heat.

He also played great defense and had a great block on Wade.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> 16, 6 and 3.
> 
> No those aren't the lottery numbers, those are Ricky's for the Game vs the Heat.
> 
> He also played great defense and had a great block on Wade.


Just showing the facts 
Ricky for 6th man BABY.

He won the 6th Star Award.. Hopefully he can get that 6th man award.

PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

just looking around on espn.com and i saw a "sportsnation" poll on questions about the end of the season and approaching playoffs and one of the questions asked whoe deserves the 6th man award more out of three choices it showed exactly how ricky is not getting any love from anyone i guess.. here are the results..



> Who is your pick for NBA Sixth Man of the Year? (30,694 votes)
> 70.2% Ben Gordon, Chicago Bulls
> 16.8% Ricky Davis, Boston Celtics
> 13.0% Jerry Stackhouse, Dallas Mavericks


i don't get at all how ricky is only getting barely 17% of the vote and how close Jerry Stackhouse is to him.. he has had not even half the impact that ricky has had for his team this season....

oh and here is the link if you want to take a look at the whole thing..
http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/story?page=thepulse


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> just looking around on espn.com and i saw a "sportsnation" poll on questions about the end of the season and approaching playoffs and one of the questions asked whoe deserves the 6th man award more out of three choices it showed exactly how ricky is not getting any love from anyone i guess.. here are the results..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is horrible. I don't mind seeing Gordon being first, but Ricky being a distant 2nd? That's stupid.

But what's absurd about that is that Stackhouse is right behind Ricky with just a few %age points.


Good thing the general public doesn't do the awards....


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

they obviously don't watch the celtics play or something.. or maybe they are just mental..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis' final season statistics:

<table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" height="31" width="524"> <tbody><tr class="bg1" valign="top"><th>*SEASON*</th> <th>*TEAM*</th> <th>*G*</th> <th>*MIN*</th> <th>*FG*</th> <th>*FGA*</th> <th>*FG%*</th> <th>*FG3*</th> <th>*FG3A*</th> <th>*FG3%*</th> <th>*FT*</th> <th>*FTA*</th> <th>*FT%*</th> <th>*PTS*</th> <th>*AVG*</th> </tr> <tr class="bg2"> <td>2004-05</td><td>Bos.</td><td>81</td><td>2672</td><td>479</td><td>1036</td><td>46.2</td><td>61</td><td>178</td><td>34.3</td><td>284</td><td>349</td><td>81.4</td><td>1303</td><td>16.1</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg1" valign="top"><th>*SEASON*</th> <th>*TEAM*</th> <th>*G*</th> <th>*MIN*</th> <th>*REB*</th> <th>*RAVG*</th> <th>*A*</th> <th>*AAVG*</th> <th>*STL*</th> <th>*SAVG*</th> <th>*BLK*</th> <th>*BAVG*</th> </tr> <tr class="bg2"> <td> 2004-05</td><td>Bos.</td><td>81</td><td>2672</td><td>247</td><td>3.0</td><td>241</td><td>3.0</td><td>86</td><td>1.1</td><td>26</td><td>0.3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------

